#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  CSA Z662-11 - Oil and Gas Pipeline Systems, 2011 edition

## zda

Hi,



I hope that someone would have the csa z662-11 copy ready for upload appreciate your help a lot.

Thanx, ZiadSee More: CSA Z662-11 - Oil and Gas Pipeline Systems, 2011 edition

----------


## Nabili

I am very interested in this CSA standard too.

----------


## zhang.limin

I download from IHS at office, I only can open at my computer, I can not print it at printer or PDF printer.

----------


## xlnts

> I download from IHS at office, I only can open at my computer, I can not print it at printer or PDF printer.



Hey brother if you can download it to your computer and post a link (or pm me one) I can probably decrypt the book so it will open on any computer. and I can supply a download link after

----------


## xlnts

> I download from IHS at office, I only can open at my computer, I can not print it at printer or PDF printer.



Hey brother if you can download it to your computer and post a link (or pm me one) I can probably decrypt the book so it will open on any computer. and I can supply a download link after

----------


## Renegade800

anybody have this standard?

----------


## codigo98ii

Please

----------


## gusrak54

waiting mode on

----------


## sbaei

here is CSA-Z662-2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## catalineul

Thank you !

----------


## codigo98ii

Please version 2015

----------


## Danil_

Hi! here is CSA-Z662-2019
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashcoft

may you upload again



thanks in advanceSee More: CSA Z662-11 - Oil and Gas Pipeline Systems, 2011 edition

----------

